# Massey Ferguson 231S



## Orville Berry (Mar 16, 2018)

I have a Massey Ferguson 231S (2003) that has the Perkins 45HP diesel engine. The tractor has only 1100 hours on it and today while i was grading with a 6ft. box blade it started blowing oil out the top of the exhaust pipe but it was not smoking. Anyone had this happen before or know what may be going on?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Orville, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

You may be experiencing "wet stacking" or what we call "diesel slobbering". This is caused by not working your tractor hard enough to burn off the exhaust residue. Extended periods of idling will also cause this (engine/cylinders do not get hot enough to completely burn the fuel). Diesels like hard work. Work it harder for a while and the problem will clear up.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Pull the dipstick.. if its hi, its possible that the front seal on the injection pump failed.
IF the engine oil is hi.. don't run the machine..


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I agree with sixbales, you are running that at the wrong rpm for the load and more than like you idle it while driving it around the property.......crank it up and put it to work. Cut off that 45 degree spout and put a flapper on it so you can sing along with the 'ding,ding' of the exhaust


----------

